# why Wyndham points so cheap on ebay?



## Hyatt7788

I own a Hyatt timeshare and want to buy more timeshare. 

I checked ebay and found many Wyndham timeshare for sale at $1. I also checked other timeshare system like Hyatt and Hilton. I couldn't find any good deals like Wyndham. 

Is there any reason why Wyndham timeshare is so cheap compared to other timeshare system like Hyatt and Hilton?

I'm really tempted to buy Wyndham timeshare. But the deal seems to good to be true. Is there any catch that Wyndham timeshare is so cheap?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ronparise

Hyatt7788 said:


> I own a Hyatt timeshare and want to buy more timeshare.
> 
> I checked ebay and found many Wyndham timeshare for sale at $1. I also checked other timeshare system like Hyatt and Hilton. I couldn't find any good deals like Wyndham.
> 
> Is there any reason why Wyndham timeshare is so cheap compared to other timeshare system like Hyatt and Hilton?
> 
> I'm really tempted to buy Wyndham timeshare. But the deal seems to good to be true. Is there any catch that Wyndham timeshare is so cheap?
> 
> Thanks a lot.




no catch, but the cheap ones will have higher mf  and some say the quality of the resorts is not up to Hyatt and Hilton standards....perhaps, but I dont think that difference justifies the difference in price, especially when you look at the broad selection of resorts... 

Watch ebay for a while, you will see what I mean...look at the sales where the mf is less than $5/1000 points and compare them to the sales where the mf is over $6/1000 points. My advice is pay more for the lower mf...your purchase is a one time thing, your mf is forever

Wynydham points are low priced and  I think a great bargain...at least I hope so..I just contracted for enough points to double what I already own


----------



## DeniseM

I own Wyndham, and we love our Wyndham timeshares, but they are not in the same class as Hilton and Hyatt.  Hilton and Hyatt are in the Hotel Based TS class, and over all, they are a notch or 2 above Wyndham.  I would say that Wyndham timeshares are 2-4 Star, and Hyatt and Hilton are 4-5 Star, in the timeshare world.  If you expect Hilton and Hyatt quality and amenities, Wyndham may not suit you.


----------



## rrlongwell

Hyatt7788 said:


> ... Is there any reason why Wyndham timeshare is so cheap compared to other timeshare system like Hyatt and Hilton? ...



Check out the following link for some insite into your question.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164677


----------



## littlestar

We love our resale Wyndham points. Ours at Wyndham Smoky Mountains have low fees. Very pleased with all the resorts we have stayed at. Especially Bonnet Creek and Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk.


----------



## momeason

I think there is more variance in the quality in Wyndham, but their newer resorts are mostly 4 star. Hilton also has varied quality since there are quite a few affiliate resorts. Hyatt is so small and Hilton is smaller than Wyndham.
I use Wyndham to trade in II. We frequently go to Marriotts. lots of bang for our bucks.
I agree, go for low maintenance fees unless you want to visit your home resort often.


----------



## GregT

I am a big fan of the Wyndham system -- it is very user friendly and they have good, well-located properties.   One of the reasons I believe they are inexpensive is that Wyndham keeps making changes to the detriment of the ownership -- either rule changes or additional fees.   I just gave away a nice, low-MF property in Wyndham because I was disgusted with a new fee -- the third new fee in as many years (or at least so it seemed).

So my issue was never with the quality of the resorts, it was a fear about what was next for a single property owner like me.    If you're going to buy a Wyndham package, make sure that you buy a large enough points package to justify the program fee, which seems to be increasing at a faster rate than my other systems.  I needed to either buy more Wyndham to rationalize the fee, or unload it.   

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Don40

One reason for Wyndham points been so "cheap" is that Wyndham has so many members and with such large numbers there is always turnover. People get too old to travel, sick, die, family's go through hard times etc and sell their points.  Additionally, Hilton and Hyatt target market were higher income individuals who usually get hurt less in the hard times.  Wyndham is the "GMC" not the "Caddilac" both will get you where you want to go one but one with more bells and whistles.

As far as quality, the newer wyndham resorts and the presidential units are on par if not better than any of the Hyatts, Hilton, Mariotts you name it.  That is why I love my Wyndham points.  I can stay in all the Wyndham resorts and where there are not available we use the other companies.

Don


----------



## massvacationer

I agree that re-sale Wyndham points are inexpensive because there is a big supply overhang on the market.  As others have said, Wyndham has a huge number of owners and the Wyndham sales-machine seems to have "oversold" the product (i.e. pushed it on folks who  really should not have bought).  

That said, the number of points contracts for sale on eBay seems to have shrunk - and prices seem to be stabalizing or even seem to be increasing just a little.

The huge network of nice resorts and the flexibility of the points system continue to make it something that I am happy to own.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

Actually, I would say Hilton and Hyatt would be the Cadillac, while Wyndham would be the Buick. Buick has always been "affordable luxury" in terms of carmakers, while GMC is the workhorse of GM, and Chevrolet is the "middle-class" carmaker.

TS


----------



## rrlongwell

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Actually, I would say Hilton and Hyatt would be the Cadillac, while Wyndham would be the Buick. Buick has always been "affordable luxury" in terms of carmakers, while GMC is the workhorse of GM, and Chevrolet is the "middle-class" carmaker.
> 
> TS



If they are not careful, they may become the Edsel.


----------



## bnoble

Scale.  There are a LOT of Wyndham owners.  If you assume some fixed percentage of owners are always looking to sell, you have a much (much) larger supply of Wyndham on the resale market.  Larger supply==lower prices.  It's pretty much that simple.

There's also the "name brand" effect, and there are some differences in unit/resort quality on average, but my sense is that those differences are less important in setting market value.  Having stayed in several Wyndhams, several DVCs, and a couple HGVCs, the differences between the three when considering resorts of the same "vintage" are not huge (and they are not always in the "name brand's" favor).


----------



## ronparise

what seems to set price is the mf

a lower $$/points ratio will command a higher price than the higher ratios..

and there are the resorts that folks like for some personal reason , Bonnet Creek for example


----------



## GeraldineT

ronparise said:


> what seems to set price is the mf
> 
> a lower $$/points ratio will command a higher price than the higher ratios..
> 
> and there are the resorts that folks like for some personal reason , Bonnet Creek for example



Thats because Bonnet Creek is AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## persia

Ah, but which timeshare would be the Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4?????





simpsontruckdriver said:


> Actually, I would say Hilton and Hyatt would be the Cadillac, while Wyndham would be the Buick. Buick has always been "affordable luxury" in terms of carmakers, while GMC is the workhorse of GM, and Chevrolet is the "middle-class" carmaker.
> 
> TS


----------



## scootr5

persia said:


> Ah, but which timeshare would be the Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4?????



Four Seasons Aviara?


----------



## Sandy VDH

HGVC has ROFR.  I am not sure if Hyatt does but I suspect they do.  This keeps really cheap points off the open market and allows the developer to resell inventory that they acquired cheaply.


----------



## bizaro86

scootr5 said:


> Four Seasons Aviara?



Four Seasons Punta Mita Fractionals


----------



## persia

It appears that at least some Wyndham points have again gained a positive or zero value, rather than costing the seller $100s to sell, that's a little progress...


----------



## rrlongwell

persia said:


> It appears that at least some Wyndham points have again gained a positive or zero value, rather than costing the seller $100s to sell, that's a little progress...



From what I have seen on E-Bay over the years, the stronger Wyndham resorts are either not appearing or are appearing in fewer numbers and they are getting very low bids. Unless I miscounted, I count 92 Wyndham Properties out of the zillions of timeshare and Resorts they manage.  I discounted the E-Bay total by rentals and Worldmark.  Including those entries it is 113.  It appears the days of free timeshares at the better Wyndham Resorts are coming to an end.  All Abord?


----------



## Don40

As the economy pick-up and confidence builds prices will firm some.  One thought is that the majority of timeshare owners bought on impulse after going through a presentation for a free gift and end up spending $20K for something they have no idea what they have.  Many don't use their weeks or points and just want out of the MF.  This equals an almost unlimited supply of cheap points, due to lack of understanding the product.


----------



## ronparise

somebody explain this one

ebay

converted points contract 105000 points mf $6.63/1000 points  19 bids, 5 bidders, sold for $180, (no closing cost) plus wyndhams $299 transfer fee

This is one that would have expected to go unsold


----------



## rrlongwell

ronparise said:


> somebody explain this one
> 
> ebay
> 
> converted points contract 105000 points mf $6.63/1000 points  19 bids, 5 bidders, sold for $180, (no closing cost) plus wyndhams $299 transfer fee
> 
> This is one that would have expected to go unsold



If I remember correctly, this one is one of the resorts that sometime goes without a bid.  The maintance fees seem a tad on the high side, but this resort appears to be one of the resorts that is getting stronger.  Personnally, I prefer Smokey Mountain.  Five bidders, not bad.  It maybe a golf area resort.


----------



## andex

GregT said:


> If you're going to buy a Wyndham package, make sure that you buy a large enough points package to justify the program fee, which seems to be increasing at a faster rate than my other systems.
> 
> Greg


what do you mean by program fees. i thought the buck stoped at the mf fees? what other fees are involved?
thanks in advance,


----------



## rrlongwell

andex said:


> what do you mean by program fees. i thought the buck stoped at the mf fees? what other fees are involved?
> thanks in advance,



For timeshares in the Wyndham Vacation Resort Points program, a Program Fee is assesed as a percent of points per thousand.  In addition, depending on the number of trips used and VIP Status, their could be fees for Housekeeping, transaction fees, and guest passes (this varies depending on the number of points owned and number of trips).  In a case like Kingsgate, their also may be an amenity fee.  In cases like Atlantic City and National Harbor, there are parking fees if thier garages are used.  There are also other fees for service for various purposes.  If you are considering purchasing in Wyndham or other points based systems, you may want to compare the various fees between Wyndham and the other providers.


----------



## ronparise

andex said:


> what do you mean by program fees. i thought the buck stoped at the mf fees? what other fees are involved?
> thanks in advance,



What we call the maintenance fee is comprised of three parts..

1) the maintenance fee. this is what pays for housekeeping, repairs and maintenance,  the shampoo and toilet paper,  utilities etc etc...all the stuff that required to keep the place humming. plus reserves for painting , repaving the parking lots, a ne roof, etc. plus Wyndhams management fee (you didnt thing they did this for fun did you? 

2) property taxes

3) the program fee. this is the money needed to manage the points system, ie the reservations desk, and website

The maintenance fee is set by the resort, the property taxes imposed by the local government and the program fee by Wyndham...we should have owner representation on the board, but we dont... the program fee is $0.51 per 1000 points or a $98 minimum

I have two accounts (dont ask) the small one at 154000 points pays $98...the larger one $0.51/1000 points


----------



## andex

Let me throw this back at you two just to make sure I got it. If I bought a Wydham property tonight. Ex: 185,000 annual points with a MF of$1020 tax in. 
My annual cost would be $1020 + $98 (program fees) = $1,118.00 plus
 Other fees not include:
-	banking points
-	some resort charge access fee, parking, internet,ect
-	Housekeeping/guest certificate if I bust a limit.
-	Transaction fee? (What’s this fee???)
In this example. 185,000 x 0.51= 94.35 therefore 98$
On the flip side of all this I pay a 98 fee but no RCI fee. Am I missing anything else?


----------



## rrlongwell

andex said:


> Let me throw this back at you two just to make sure I got it. If I bought a Wydham property tonight. Ex: 185,000 annual points with a MF of$1020 tax in.
> My annual cost would be $1020 + $98 (program fees) = $1,118.00 plus
> Other fees not include:
> -	banking points
> -	some resort charge access fee, parking, internet,ect
> -	Housekeeping/guest certificate if I bust a limit.
> -	Transaction fee? (What’s this fee???)
> In this example. 185,000 x 0.51= 94.35 therefore 98$
> On the flip side of all this I pay a 98 fee but no RCI fee. Am I missing anything else?



Ron was not wrong, without further information, I would assume the maintance fee includes the program fee.  Any given E-Bay or other re-seller could, without misrepresenting anything, say it is just the maintance fee.  You need to ask the seller or seller's agent to clarify the point prior to purchase.  I also think, that unless you hang out in Flordia, the odds are pretty good that the maintance fee includes the taxes for Wyndham Resorts.

No RCI fee for the RCI weeks account.  A hefty RCI fee when you use time you traded into system.


----------



## ronparise

chances are that the seller has included the program fee in whats quoted in the ad...ebay sellers simply report what a previous owner might have told them

$39 to credit pool points, (each time you do it)

some resorts provide free parking, free internet etc..some charge...all include toilet paper

you will probably have enough housekeeping, unless you do a lot of short term stays at the resorts with lower point requirements

Avoid guest fees by being a selfish bastard and use everything yourself...or when you title your deed, make sure your spouse and others (like grown children), that you might make reservations for, are on the deed and the account

transaction fees..You get one each year for each 77000 points you own. in your deal 2...each additional will cost you $30..Every reservation you make will use one. however everything done in one day takes just one. Those of us that do a lot of short stays, or do a lot of cancellations get into trouble..I have over 700000 points and I have used all mine for the year already...

Bottom line;  Wyndham is junk fee rich, but if you use your points wisely there is no big deal

as the say in New Orleans   *Laissez les bons temps rouler*





andex said:


> Let me throw this back at you two just to make sure I got it. If I bought a Wydham property tonight. Ex: 185,000 annual points with a MF of$1020 tax in.
> My annual cost would be $1020 + $98 (program fees) = $1,118.00 plus
> Other fees not include:
> -	banking points
> -	some resort charge access fee, parking, internet,ect
> -	Housekeeping/guest certificate if I bust a limit.
> -	Transaction fee? (What’s this fee???)
> In this example. 185,000 x 0.51= 94.35 therefore 98$
> On the flip side of all this I pay a 98 fee but no RCI fee. Am I missing anything else?


----------



## andex

“Avoid guest fees by being a selfish bastard and use everything yourself” LOL….
Glad to hear that the program fee is included in the quoted MF fee. Is it worth asking if it is included or am I just being a dink when I ask an eBay seller this question?
Appreciate your feedback Ron and enjoy your humor. Might have to go visit your area someday. My wife and kids are Acadian! Visiting Louisiana is on the bucket list. 
FWIW Ron. If you were to advertise on kijiji. You would rent your weeks fairly quickly! I can tell where the high concentrations of Acadians are. Leaving you with this 2 clips of Acadia. 1st clip is one of your homies that is very popular this way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC7i9KoWrV4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8pc8mEybCY&feature=related


----------



## ronparise

andex said:


> “Avoid guest fees by being a selfish bastard and use everything yourself” LOL….
> Glad to hear that the program fee is included in the quoted MF fee. Is it worth asking if it is included or am I just being a dink when I ask an eBay seller this question?
> Appreciate your feedback Ron and enjoy your humor. Might have to go visit your area someday. My wife and kids are Acadian! Visiting Louisiana is on the bucket list.
> FWIW Ron. If you were to advertise on kijiji. You would rent your weeks fairly quickly! I can tell where the high concentrations of Acadians are. Leaving you with this 2 clips of Acadia. 1st clip is one of your homies that is very popular this way.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC7i9KoWrV4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8pc8mEybCY&feature=related



Not a dink, unless dink means just a tad anal

Seriously..you need to know what you are buying...if you dont know now, you will learn it later, so ask...ask the seller, amd ask here...but you dont have to know everything to make a good decision, You do reach a point of diminishing returns.  

Think of all the vacations you will be missing (and Ill be having) while you are still collecting data.

I have a friend that couldnt make up his mind between a PC running Windows 3.1 and a mac running system 7...By the time he decided his choices were   XP and Tiger...dont be that guy


----------



## GeraldineT

I bought 469k resale.  Annually costs me about $2400. Like Ron $.51/1000.   This year I am using 2 weeks for me and "rented out 2".  I have 6 reservation transactions and more housekeeping credits than I can use.  I will end my year with 180 housekeeping credits left.  Last year I had 7 weeks of vacation.  Was short about 20 housekeeping which I borrowed from this year.   If you know the system and bother fellow tuggers with questions it's a good system.


----------



## andex

Thanks RRLONGWELL missed your post a while ago. A few things are a little clear for me. 

Ron … I suppose anal is not the worst thing in the world when it comes to our own hard earned money!!
 FWIW the analytical side hasn’t paralyzed the creative side. I did buy 2 timeshare in august and October 2011 which were converted into the HIVC. Best money 10$ I have ever spent. Cheap MF, Tons of option, awesome program. Very user friendly. I converted some points to their hotel based loyalty program because of the point transfer I ended up being a platinum member which gives me free upgrades and few more freebies. Because of the low MF Using the point conversion rooms go between 70%- 40% of the going rate when I use my points. YEAH!!  This alone is eating up points for quick getaways with the kids. So now I am looking for more diversified options. Ironically me and my brother in law bought around the same time he told me about his purchase after his Vegas trip and after the rescind period at Grandview he paid 26,000 for a 98k .  I didn’t have the balls to tell him that I paid $5.50 for 84.5k point pakage with a lower MF.

I booked 3 weeks in Orlando at Christmas 2011. Our first time in Orlando. As our kids put it... the best day of their lives then it was the best two days and so on!! I Booked a 2 bedroom at Mont At-Anne ski resort in February. Recently bought two RCI extra vacations in Weston florida for December 2012. This is a cause of frustration I paid $332 tax in for a one bedroom condo. Was looking for a friend in June there are many wyndhams for $300-400 per week. Probably cheaper than MF with no commitments. I also got a great cruise for next Christmas AWSOME price. not related to time shares. Turn out after I bought the deal of a life time. I realized I booked a cruise that will be in the Bermuda triangle on the last day of the mayan calaendar!!  No wonder I got a great deal!! Oh cant forget I booked some rooms in NY to go see Anthony Robbins end of march used some points there. 
I think I got a good enough working grasp on wyndham. I am ready to buy. Just have to find the property I want and be will to pay the price for what I want.
Geraldine…..are you paying $2400 all in that includes the 0.51/1000, plus property tax?


----------



## rrlongwell

I hate to say this but you might want to make an offer for $1 on one of the 500,000 plus Wyndham points contracts that go for no bids on E-Bay.  I have seen some where there is an overpriced starting bid and some for no reserve bids.  Or, in the alternative, if ARP is inportant to you, buy multiple smaller contracts with different use years.  The different use years are a great things.  If you go the different use year route, be careful to see how many points are needed for a peak season at the resorts you want.  To effectively use ARP, under this format, you need to have sufficient number of points at that specific resort with the same end year use date to cover the ARP points needed for the reservation.


----------



## rrlongwell

rrlongwell said:


> I hate to say this but you might want to make an offer for $1 on one of the 500,000 plus Wyndham points contracts that go for no bids on E-Bay.  I have seen some where there is an overpriced starting bid and some for no reserve bids.  Or, in the alternative, if ARP is inportant to you, buy multiple smaller contracts with different use years.  The different use years are a great things.  If you go the different use year route, be careful to see how many points are needed for a peak season at the resorts you want.  To effectively use ARP, under this format, you need to have sufficient number of points at that specific resort with the same end year use date to cover the ARP points needed for the reservation.



Just checked Smokey Mountain in Tenn.  Their a couple of them.  I own their and is a very nice resort.


----------



## Ridewithme38

rrlongwell said:


> Just checked Smokey Mountain in Tenn.  Their a couple of them.  I own their and is a very nice resort.



Is that the one with the water park or the one with the VERY low maintenance fees?  I was watching the Sevierville auctions for awhile before i bought my fixed week, the MF's are some of the lowest


----------



## rrlongwell

Ridewithme38 said:


> Is that the one with the water park or the one with the VERY low maintenance fees?  I was watching the Sevierville auction for awhile before i bought my fixed week, the MF's are some of the lowest



The one without the water park, I believe.  Never know without asking on a E-Bay ad.  That is the one I own at.  I have not been to the new one with the Waterpark.  If that is a desired feature, beware, the one without the Waterpark does not have use rights for the one with waterpark.


----------



## andex

That was my first instinct, spread my special assement risk through smaller contracts, and take advantage of ARP. When I started looking at biennial contracts I found it complicated to co-ordinate. If not enough points, borrow from future year within 90 day reservation = to points needed, cancel, then rebook in same day. Or use the bank. Plus they charge an added fee for just being biennial. Because of that I came to the conclusion 1 contract below my actual vacation needs. Possibly bank one year and work in a deficit mode. Borrowing from future years? is there an efficient way to work biennial contacts?
I do see the advantage for ARP? At the same time I was also wondering how many property are out there that you cannot get 10 months out? For me it’s simple. Christmas and March break!!


----------



## andex

Been watching this one on ebay for a while. Was very hesitant because its so far away from where I live. I also saw that it was in the top 10 with tuggers


----------



## rrlongwell

andex said:


> That was my first instinct, spread my special assement risk through smaller contracts, and take advantage of ARP. When I started looking at biennial contracts I found it complicated to co-ordinate. If not enough points, borrow from future year within 90 day reservation = to points needed, cancel, then rebook in same day. Or use the bank. Plus they charge an added fee for just being biennial. Because of that I came to the conclusion 1 contract below my actual vacation needs. Possibly bank one year and work in a deficit mode. Borrowing from future years? is there an efficient way to work biennial contacts?
> I do see the advantage for ARP? At the same time I was also wondering how many property are out there that you cannot get 10 months out? For me it’s simple. Christmas and March break!!



I will defer on the Holidays and the 10 months out.  I tend to book 60 days or less out to take advantage of the VIP discounts.  Christmas can get to be brutal, I believe.  I would absolutly stay away from the bi-annual contracts in light of Wyndhams relatively recent actions on them.  I own a couple but mine were either inherited or bought from Wyndham before the changes that affected them.  Our every other year contracts are structured to be spread between the even and odd years.  Myrtle Beach can be brutal in the summer months when the kids are out of school.  If you tell me what Wyndham Vacation Resort locations you are interested in for Christmas, I can do a pop quiz to the Wyndham Computer and see if the Christmas week is still availabe.  If you take me up on this offer, give me the date ranges you want.  It probably makes a bid difference in availablity at this point.  i.e.  leaving a day after Christmas, the week between Christmas and New Years, etc.


----------



## GeraldineT

Andex, the $2400 is everything.  Maintenance, property taxes and program fees.    Couldn't be happier.  Especially when we use the points ourselves.  Being able to travel in the off peak times you really can get your monies worth and some.


----------



## Ridewithme38

GeraldineT said:


> Andex, the $2400 is everything.  Maintenance, property taxes and program fees.    Couldn't be happier.  Especially when we use the points ourselves.  Being able to travel in the off peak times you really can get your monies worth and some.



How do you get 4 weeks from 469k points? do you book alot of studio and out of season units?


----------



## rrlongwell

Ridewithme38 said:


> How do you get 4 weeks from 469k points? do you book alot of studio and out of season units?



Reservations is closed, but I have seen Smokey Mountain off peak weeks real low.  If there is a 25 percent VIP discount involved, it could very well be doable.  If not at Smokey Mountain, then Myrtle Beach in January should be very doable.  Both with some change.


----------



## GeraldineT

Ridewithme38 said:


> How do you get 4 weeks from 469k points? do you book alot of studio and out of season units?



Combo of off season, discount and unit size.  A discounted 1br at Bonnet Creek is 63k.   2 BR is still only 100k.  This year it's next week a 1 BR, week I late April (1br), a week in June in a 2 (no discount) and October which is currently not booked but I have enough points for another 1br.  When its discounted I will use the extra points for a night (maybe 2) in AC.  

Last year I lucked out with every week.  Granted none were holiday weeks but to get that much is IMO super.


----------



## ronparise

Ridewithme38 said:


> How do you get 4 weeks from 469k points? do you book alot of studio and out of season units?



They say true freedom is when the kids move out and the dog dies,  The secret is no kids and no job...sorry Ride, your time will come


----------



## hypnotiq

ronparise said:


> They say true freedom is when the kids move out and the dog dies,  The secret is no kids and no job...sorry Ride, your time will come



Damn, I got a ways to go then. LOL


----------



## GeraldineT

ronparise said:


> They say true freedom is when the kids move out and the dog dies,  The secret is no kids and no job...sorry Ride, your time will come



Or when you drop the dog at the neighbors and don't give a crap about your kids missing school.


----------



## Free2Roam

rrlongwell said:


> ...I would absolutly stay away from the bi-annual contracts in light of Wyndhams relatively recent actions on them.  I own a couple but mine were either inherited or bought from Wyndham before the changes that affected them.  Our every other year contracts are structured to be spread between the even and odd years.




FYI - Wyndham fixed the issue with overcharging for the program fee on biennial contracts. However, if you have less than 154k points annually you do still have to pay a minimum for the program fee.


----------



## rrlongwell

FreeIn2010 said:


> FYI - Wyndham fixed the issue with overcharging for the program fee on biennial contracts. However, if you have less than 154k points annually you do still have to pay a minimum for the program fee.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## andex

They say true freedom is when the kids move out and the dog dies, The secret is no kids and no job.




GeraldineT said:


> Or when you drop the dog at the neighbors and don't give a crap about your kids missing school.




Bahahah:hysterical:


----------



## andex

FreeIn2010 said:


> FYI - Wyndham fixed the issue with overcharging for the program fee on biennial contracts. However, if you have less than 154k points annually you do still have to pay a minimum for the program fee.



so used to facebook wish there was a "like" button....REALY!! thanks for the update!


----------

